# SALSA kennel - Poland



## salsa (Dec 4, 2007)

Firsty I just want to say HI!
I write here for the first time  and I'm not sure if I'm writing in an appropirate topic, but, I want to intoduce my kennel and my malteses. It is small home-kennel, we have two bitches and two cresteds. 
Our older lady is Sisi, she's 6 years
and that's her Polish Junior Champion, Polish Champion SENSACJA Ulika "Sisi"





and it is her doughter - Polish Junior Champion MYA Salsa- she's also started making Polish Champion, Lithuanian Champion and InternationalChampion




check us on our website, there're more photos  sorry but it is still only in Polish 


I've already seen few of your malteses, they are so cute are so WHITE! we don't have good cosmetics in Poland so we have many problems with hair, it is still to cream and "puffy"
I hope to know sothe interesting things from you and naw I'm going to look for some pictures here 

*really sory for may poor English and mistakes


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=30586:Welcome_5.jpg]

Welcome! Your Maltese is beautiful!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

welcome to SM  

now Spoiled Maltese has BOTH a Salsa and a Nacho in the ring!  :chili: :chili: :chili: 

MARGARITAS, ANYONE?!?!?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

[attachment=30587:Sassy_sl..._resized.jpg]


----------



## salsa (Dec 4, 2007)

> now Spoiled Maltese has BOTH a Salsa and a Nacho in the ring!  :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


 :smrofl: 






thanks ya all :blush:


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to SM. You are going to love it here. Your babies are beautiful!



> welcome to SM
> 
> now Spoiled Maltese has BOTH a Salsa and a Nacho in the ring!  :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> MARGARITAS, ANYONE?!?!?[/B]


Yes, of course we are IN!!!!!!!!!!!!! we´ll have to do it for real someday


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> welcome to SM
> 
> now Spoiled Maltese has BOTH a Salsa and a Nacho in the ring!  :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> MARGARITAS, ANYONE?!?!?[/B]


LOL! There is a lady in my neighborhood that has a Jack Russell named Tequila! :chili:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=480083
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well send her an invitation, because what's a margarita without tequila/!?!?!?!? :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> welcome to SM
> 
> now Spoiled Maltese has BOTH a Salsa and a Nacho in the ring!  :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> MARGARITAS, ANYONE?!?!?[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello:
Poland - WOW 
[attachment=30588:Welcome.JPG]

Your babies are beauties!! I enjoyed the photos on the website!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey there! Welcome to SM :chili: Your fluffs are absolutely adorable!! :wub: Can't wait to see more pics! :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hello and welcome!! Your maltese are beautiful!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome...your dogs are beautiful and your English is great. Much better than my Polish. I look forward to seeing more photos and posts!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: :smilie_daumenpos: WELCOME TO SM :smilie_daumenpos: :chili:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

welcome to sm!! :chili:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:welcometosm: Your Maltese are stunning!! Don't apologize, your English is very good!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

[attachment=30594:welcome_new.jpg]


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

WOWZA!!!!! You have my 2 favorite breeds. Your Malts and Cresteds are gorgeous.

Welcome to SM.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi & Welcome!

Your English is excellent, please dont apologise!

I hope you post here more often, your Maltese are stunning!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese - your dogs are beautiful!!!!!
[attachment=30610:Welcome_...altese__.jpg]


hummmm, why am I craving a margarita right now?  .......it's all the Buttercup's fault!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What amazingly beautiful dogs - more photos please  Sarah


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Firsty I just want to say HI!
> I write here for the first time  and I'm not sure if I'm writing in an appropirate topic, but, I want to intoduce my kennel and my malteses. It is small home-kennel, we have two bitches and two cresteds.
> Our older lady is Sisi, she's 6 years
> 
> ...


Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. I have just started showing my Maltese Cadeau and I am learning so much. I am very impressed with your beautiful dogs and I am fascinated by what people are doing around the world with Maltese. I hope you will join in the conversation here often.


----------



## salsa (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## salsa (Dec 4, 2007)

our Mya in Vilnius (Lt) when she got another CAC

Mya on the left


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Maya is just stunning.. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Your Mya is just darling. Beautiful coat too.
Welcome to SM.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to SM!!! 

Your malts are beautiful!!!!! :wub: and your English is okay too!!!

Debbie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness, Mya is gorgeous!!!!! You must be very proud!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's beautiful :wub: .


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Your Mya is just beautiful. Please keep posting pictures.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We were at a Doggie Event once and I saw a RED Chinese Crested and fell in love with it. I then started teasing my family and friends, that when I get tired of all the Maltese hair, that is the dog I am going to get. hehehe

You have some very pretty dogs! Nice web site too.

Welcome to SM and good luck in the Ring.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## salsa (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey 

we were on the Club Show and the International Show in the last weekend. It was grat time. 
Our Mya got CAC, BOS, the title of Polish Club Winner & BOB in the first day, and CAC, BOS, CACIB & BOB in the next day :biggrin:

here are some pics


BOB


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is a very pretty girl. Congrats on the big win!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

She is stunning. Congratulations on the win. 

Sorry that I am late. Somehow I missed this thread. Welcome to SM. I look forward to learning from you and your expertise with this wonderful breed.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. Your Maltese are adorable.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow! Beautiful pictures. Congratulations on your success in the ring. I am a newbie to the show ring myself. I know how exciting it is to come out with a win. :aktion033:


----------



## salsa (Dec 4, 2007)

hay hay  im bck
last weekend we were in Slovenia on two international shows and so that our Mya on the first day got CAC, BOS and CACIB, and on the secound day CAC, BOS, CACIB and BOB 

some pics from the first day- CACIB MARIBOR, Slovenia


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome Back and thank you for posting the new pictures. I love this one:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

welcome to spoiled maltese :Cute Malt: jo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Simply breathtaking! Thanks for sharing and congratulations.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: oh that first pic is just BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome!

I love all the photos you've shared!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:welcome1: to SM - I know you joined a while ago, but I wasn't a member then! Your dogs :wub: :wub: are beautiful and as another poster said, your English is a lot better than my Polish. Congratulations on your success in the show ring!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the new pictures. I just love the movement ones especially. :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

What wonderful pictures! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Your Maltese are beautiful! Congrats on the wins!


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Hey,

I know this thread is a little older, but I came across it. I hope you will visit it again sometime soon.

I was looking at your Mya and it hit me instantly: she resembles my Gabbana! I looked up her pedigree in a database. I know a little about polish kennels, and I thought, that could be one sired by the ever so gorgeous polish stud CH Private Collection Forrusi.. And I was right! (according to that database) He is a halfsibling to my Gabbana. Their sire CH Ta-Jon's Nunna Yer Beeswax seems to pass on his look very distinctly. It's so nice to meet a family member to my girl Gabbana! I'm rather new at showing (been doing it for 2 years now) and Í'm _hoping_ to finish Gabbana a Dutch and German Junior CH next year. rayer: 

This is a picture of my girl Gabbana: 










(The light in those halls was terrible, IRL she looks much whiter... :brownbag

Gabbana sends a lot of love to her polish (half)niece! :grouphug: We wish you the best of luck with your Mya and other dogs! :cheer:


----------

